# Power questions on first try



## doawithlife (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is my set up
Acer S201hlbd- 13.75W 20 inch
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / S Series / S201HL

AMD 615e- 4x2.5Ghz 45W cpu
AMD Athlon

ATI 7750
HIS 7750 iCooler 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E DP/DVI/HDMI < HD 7700 Series < Desktop Graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards

Asus M4A88T-I
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS M4A88T-I Deluxe

Intel X25-M 160GB
(link is for 120, but close enough)Support for the Intel® X25-M Solid State Drive, 120GB SATA II 2.5in, MLC, High Performance, 34nm

8GB G. Skill 1333 204-pin
Link- really need one?

This system peaks at around 82W at home, once it peaked at 84W only once. I have tested in the car with Monitor and pc plugged via a power inverter. Everything runs pretty well playing Crysis with 120W PSU and laptop charger. 
First, what is a good psu. I have thought of maybe going with the Pico 120W with wide V input so the comp could be taken inside.
Second, I am really lost as to how to hard wire this safely. Any good tutorials would be nice, maybe something that has a focus on a system around the same Watts.
Third, could this system be to much of a strain over long periods. Like should I put in 5450 or 6570 instead to save power? I have one of each so not a big deal. With a 5450 it should run under 60W, so installation would be much simplified. But I would lose a lot of gaming power.


----------



## doawithlife (Apr 29, 2012)

I suppose I should have mentioned. I already own one Pico 120W, but the pc I use it for is my mobile and house pc.


----------

